#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Matrix and Matrix Reloaded

## Dorje Dugarov

Определенно в смысловом значение лучше чем вторая матрица - совсем оппопсили фильм, потерял настоящую буддийскую изюминку. Хотя чето он там про причины и следствия мямлил. Ясно, что фидьм сделан на толпу и её уровень. Им наши заумные вещи даром не нужны. 
ХЛЕБА и ЗРЕЛИЩЬ скандирует толпа.

----------

